# My Budgie's Chrips Worry Me A Little...



## KinaNGeorgie (Sep 28, 2015)

He chirps and chatters a few time throughout the day but he does so very softly. Even when he chirps back to my chirps it's still very soft and quiet. I know he can chirp loudly because the few times he's been frightened he's chirped like a fire alarm.

It he just nervous and needing to gain confidence? Has anyone else had a budgie do this?

:budge:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

The volume in which budgies sing/chirp depends on the context (louder when they are very excited, for example) and also on their personalities. 
Some male budgies have softer and more low-volumed chirps while others have a louder volume when singing. The same applies to the budgie girls.
You don't need to worry, your budgie is perfectly fine.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Do you sing, or play music for him? Budgies love hearing noise the more noise the better. Silence is in fact a sign of danger to Budgies. Try playing some budgie sounds on You tube and see how he reacts.:budgie:


----------

